# Screenshot zu einem Bild machen



## meingottfunztnet (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mehrere Screenshots gemacht, und möchte die jetzt moeglichst einfach zu enem Bild zusammenfügen, dass ich eine gute Uebersicht bekomme.

Wie ist das moeglich? Wie gesagt, am besten so ne 2 Klick Methode...

Koennt ihr mir da helfen?

Gruss,

MGFN


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juli 2005)

Geht das ein wenig genauer? Was für Screenshots? Was für "ein" Bild? Willst du die Bilder "verschmelzen" oder einfach nur alle nebeneinande etc.?


----------



## Ellie (2. Juli 2005)

Moin,

ganz einfach, Du erzeugst eine neue Datei in PShop, die entsprechens zigfach so groß ist wie die Anzahl der Screenshots.

Und dann die Screenshots öffnen "alles auswählen" und in die neue Datei ziehen. Das wiederholst Du mit allen Screenshot, schiebst sie aneinander, wie Du es willst und fertig.

Alternativ kannst Du aus einem Screenshot über "Arbeitsplatz" deine Fläche vergrößern und dann wie oben verfahren.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. Juli 2005)

*für ganz faule*

Also,

unter >Datei >Automatisieren gibt's den >Kontaktabzug

Da kannst Du alles einstellen, damit Photoshop Dir die Bilder (die Du praktischerweise vorher alle in einen gemeinsamen Ordner abgelegt hast) in einem gemeinsamen Dokument Deiner Wahlgröße zusammenstellt. Die Zahl der Spalten zun Zeilen ergibt im Produkt mindestens die Gesamtzahl Deiner Screenshots (zum Bleistift 3 Zeilen und 3 Spalten für 9 Bilder    )

Ist eigentlich selbsterklärend, wenn man sich's mal anschaut.


----------

